# Indirekte Rede - habe vs hätte



## swindaff

Hello everyone (it's me, again! - I would be lost without you)!

I am trying to learn indirekte Rede: you use Konjunktiv I, if it is identical to Indikativ, you use Konjuntiv II. So far, so good.
I've been practising a lot and here are two sentences that really confuse me.

Marie: "Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren"
Lukas: "Für diese Rolle musste ich Französisch lernen"
My transformations were:

Marie sagte, sie *habe *nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *führen *--> "habe gewusst" because it is in the past, so you use sei/habe + Partizip; "führen" because Konjunktiv I would be identical to Präsens, so you use Konjunktiv II.
Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle *habe* er Französisch *lernen müssen *(--> same as above, it is in the past + double infinitive because of müssen).
However, here are the keys:

Marie sagte, sie *hätte* nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *fahren*.
Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle *hätte *er Französisch *lernen müssen*
Can anyone please help me understand why hätte rather than habe? Habe for 3rd person singular would seem fine to me, as it is not the same as Indikativ. Also, why fahren? It is the same so it should change... so connfusing!


----------



## Kajjo

Al.ba said:


> Marie sagte, sie *habe *nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *führen*


Yes, this is correct, but the key solution is valid, too. You can express reported speech with "dass + Indicative" as one possible method. In this case, the usage of indicative is much more idiomatic and common than using Konj II. So the key solution is correct.



Al.ba said:


> Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle *habe* er Französisch *lernen müssen*


Your solution is correct. There is no necessity to use Konj II. The key solution is a valid alternative but not the default solution to teach.

See here: LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.3.2.4.2.1


----------



## Cub Pilot

Hallo lieber Al.ba, das angeschnittene Thema Indirekte Rede ist wahrscheinlich einer der kompliziertesten Dinge der deutschen Grammatik, da, grob gesagt, hier der Gebrauch von Tempus und Modus oft wahlweise geschieht (nicht so wie im Englischen, wo alles sehr genau geregelt ist). Hier zu deinem Falle ist folgendes zu sagen:

Wahlweise kannst du auch sagen:
1.Marie sagte, sie habe nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren.
.._..habe_ und _hätte _ist hier also wahlweise Das _habe_ hier wird vom deutschen Muttersprachler sofort als Konjunktiv 1 erkannt, und nicht als Indikativ Perfekt - _habe_, wie er in der direkten Rede deines ersten Satzes steht ( Marie sagt: Ich _habe_ nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren.) Die Umwandlung von_ habe_ in_ hätte_ ist daher nicht notwendig aber möglich --so ist die allgemeine Regel nach der Duden-Grammatik, die ich dir emphehle zu kaufen.

Nun zum dass - Satz: Der dass-Satz ..., dass sie heute nach London fahren.  drückt etwas aus,_ was_ zum Zeitpunkt der Berichterstattung _wahr ist_. In diesen Fällen steht meist der Indikativ. Es ist nämlich wahr, dass sie nach London fahren, _und keine Lüge_!
Zum 2.Satz:
2. Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle _hätte_ er Französisch lernen müssen.
Ähnlich verhält es sich bei dem zweiten Satz: ._..habe_ ist also auch hier gegen _hätte_ austauschbar: Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle_ habe_ er Französisch lernen müssen. ._..habe_ ist also hier nicht verkehrt, sondern auch möglich.

Im übrigen kann ich dich beruhigen. Die Deutschen (mich inbegriffen) gebrauchen Konjunktiv und Indikativ in der Regel ziemlich gedankenlos, ziemlich nach eigenem Gutdünken. Zum Beispiel( = z.B.) kommt der 1.Satz in der gesprochen Sprache/Umgangssprache auch in folgender Form vor: Marie sagte, sie hat (überhaupt) nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren würden. Solche und ähnliche Beispiele für die gesprochene Sprache gibt es viele. Diese Sätze werden auch ohne weiteres in der Umgangssprache verstanden. Für die geschriebene Sprache gelten aber natürlich die Regeln der Grammatik.


----------



## neismark

Hi Al.ba,



Al.ba said:


> you use Konjunktiv I, if it is identical to Indikativ, you use Konjuntiv II. So far, so good.



I'd say that rule is a simplification for learners. It's not wrong, though. However, I personally would always use Konjunktiv I, even if it is the same form as Indikativ Präsens, except I really wanted to state that it is "irreal".



Al.ba said:


> Marie sagte, sie *habe *nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *führen *--> "habe gewusst" because it is in the past, so you use sei/habe + Partizip; "führen" because Konjunktiv I would be identical to Präsens, so you use Konjunktiv II.



I'm pretty sure that your rule (use Konj. I if it looks like Indikativ Präsens) only applies to the main clause. That's why the Konjunktiv "führen" is most probably wrong here. Nevertheless that's a perfectly valid German sentence. It would be correct, if you had wanted to convert "Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren würden" to indirekte Rede.

If I was asked what the correct conversion was, I'd vote for: *Marie sagte, sie habe nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren.*



Al.ba said:


> Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle *habe* er Französisch *lernen müssen *(--> same as above, it is in the past + double infinitive because of müssen).



That's the correct version. In my opinion, you are right and your key is wrong.


"_Lukas sagte, für diese Rolle *hätte *er Französisch _*lernen müssen"* would be the conversion of "_Für diese Rolle hätte ich Französisch lernen müssen_".

Anyway, even most native German speakers wouldn't be able to do this correctly, especially not in spoken language.

Here's two links where someone put all the rules for indirekte Rede together:
Die Umformung von direkter in indirekte Rede (I) - Deutsche Grammatik 2.0
Die Umformung von direkter in indirekte Rede (II) - Deutsche Grammatik 2.0


HTH,
Mark


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> You can express reported speech with "dass + Indicative" as one possible method. In this case, the usage of indicative is much more idiomatic and common than using Konj II. So the key solution is correct.


 “dass sie heute nach London fahren” is not reported speech.  The verb it goes with is “wusste,” not “sagte” or similar, so in my opinion,


neismark said:


> the Konjunktiv "führen" is most probably wrong here.


 I think Al.ba may have used “führen” due to an Italian influence.  In Italian, the _congiuntivo_ is used after “non sapere che.”


----------



## bearded

Hello Al.ba
In addition to the above, please consider that a verb ''führen'' already exists in German..  In order to avoid any misunderstanding, in your sentence no.1 I would use ''fahren würden/fahren sollten'' instead of ''führen''.  This would express a future with respect to ''habe nicht gewusst''.  Since in colloquial speech the future is often expressed by using the present tense, I find that also   ''fahren''  (present indicative) is correct.  After 'wissen', no indirect speech is required - as elroy pointed out.
(Whether also 'fahren' still depends on 'sagte' is indeed disputable).


----------



## JClaudeK

Al.ba said:


> you use Konjunktiv I, if it is identical to Indikativ, you use Konjuntiv II.
> 
> 
> neismark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that rule is a simplification for learners. It's not wrong, though. However, I personally would always use Konjunktiv I, even if it is the same form as Indikativ Präsens, except I really wanted to state that it is "irreal".
Click to expand...

_*you use Konjunktiv I, (and) if it is identical to Indikativ, you use Konjuntiv II*_*. *
That's not _a simplification for learners, _it's *the* rule.

e.g.
Marie und Klara sagen: "*Wir* *haben* nicht gewusst, dass *ihr* morgen nach London *fahrt*."
Marie und Klara sagen, *sie hätten** nicht gewusst, dass *sie* morgen nach London *fahren würden/ fahren*."
***the only correct way to say it.


> I personally would always use Konjunktiv I, even if it is the same form as Indikativ Präsens


How could you use _Konjunktiv I_ here?


----------



## Hutschi

neismark said:


> Anyway, even most native German speakers wouldn't be able to do this correctly, especially not in spoken language.


This is a hint that the rule is wrong. Or it is a theoretical rule for special purpose of style. Maybe a rule for elevated style or a rule to say "I am a better speaker".  The majority of speakers cannot be wrong. It is no math.

It is a sign that somebody considers himself as "educated". "I belong to the educated people. You are speaking wrong."

Without defining the desired style you cannot say that the most people say it wrong.

It might or might not be a sign of language change - or of belonging to a social group.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Marie und Klara sagen, *sie hätten** nicht gewusst, dass *sie* morgen nach London *fahren würden/ fahren*."
> ***the only correct way to say it.


At least, the only correct way to write it.

In spoken language _"Marie und Klara sagen, sie haben nicht gewusst, dass ..... "_ is quite common.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> In spoken language _"Marie und Klara sagen, sie haben nicht gewusst, dass ..... "_ is quite common.


 In this case it's _Indikativ_, not _Konjunktiv I_, right?


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> In spoken language _"Marie und Klara sagen, sie haben nicht gewusst, dass ..... "_ is quite common


Was geschieht nach 'sagten' (vgl. OP)?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Was geschieht nach 'sagten'


Das ändert nichts an der Sache.

Cf.: "Zeitkongruenz #8


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In spoken language _"Marie und Klara sagen, sie haben nicht gewusst, dass ..... "_ is quite common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case it's _Indikativ_, not _Konjunktiv I_, right?
Click to expand...

I think, if it is correct in spoken language, it should also be correct in written language depending on context.
This is because you can write dialogues.
I would not change the style artificially because it is written.

---
However, in written language often colloquial language is smoothed (geglättet) and many mistakes are removed - except you want to characterize the person.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> I think, if it is correct in spoken language, it should also be correct in written language depending on context.
> This is because you can write dialogues.


Dialogues are _transcriptions_ of spoken language, aren't they?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Dialogues are _transcriptions_ of spoken language, aren't they?


This is basically what I wrote. It is at least transcription of the style of spoken language. This way it becomes written language, doesn't it?

May be I misunderstand "written language" - I understand "geschriebene Sprache." Maybe it is a false friend.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich halte mich an diese Regel:


> 2. In der Schriftsprache* und besonders in massenmedialen Texten wird bei der Redewiedergabe in der Regel der Konjunktiv I oder II benutzt.


*Dialoge in Romanen sind m.E. damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## swindaff

Such an interesting discussion! Thank you all!
@Hutschi I get your point, but the problem is that when you study a language, you may be asked to do things in a certain way, regardless of their actual usage in the "real" language (spoken/everyday language), so in my case it is still very important to stick to what a grammar book suggests.


Kajjo said:


> the usage of indicative is much more idiomatic and common than using Konj II.


This was so useful! I was thinking of something similar, but I couldn't find *anything* on the web. And thank you for that website, it's so useful.


Cub Pilot said:


> Es ist nämlich wahr, dass sie nach London fahren _und keine Lüge_!


Didn't think about this! 


neismark said:


> I'm pretty sure that your rule (use Konj. I if it looks like Indikativ Präsens) only applies to the main clause. That's why the Konjunktiv "führen" is most probably wrong here.


This is what came to my mind, but according to my keys, Indikativ and Konjunktiv I/II were used in dass-Sätze, which is why I got so confused.


elroy said:


> I think Al.ba may have used “führen” due to an Italian influence. In Italian, the _congiuntivo_ is used after “non sapere che.”


I don't think this is my case. When it comes to German, I hardly ever "translate" sentences in my head, as German and Italian are usually quite different. Also, I used führen beacuse I thought about the rule as I explained in the OP - and in Italian I wouldn't actually use a _congiuntivo_ in this case, as it seems to me a "future in the past" (but I may be wrong).


bearded said:


> please consider that a verb ''führen'' already exists in German [...] I would use ''fahren würden/fahren sollten'' instead of ''führen''. This would express a future with respect to ''habe nicht gewusst''. [...]After 'wissen', no indirect speech is required - as elroy pointed out.


Thanks, @bearded. What you said about the verb führen made me realize the ambiguity of my sentence. However, do we not use indrect speech after wissen because it is a certain information, or because that's just how it is?


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> do we not use indrect speech after wissen because it is a certain information, or because that's just how it is?


I understand that indirect speech is usually introduced by such verbs as 'say,tell,affirm..' and similar, or by verbs of opinion (e.g. ''er  dachte, es sei gut..'') since its main 'task' is to report someone else's words or views.  To know ('wissen') does actually not seem to belong to the category.


----------



## swindaff

bearded said:


> I understand that indirect speech is usually introduced by such verbs as 'say,tell,affirm..' and similar, or by verbs of opinion (e.g. ''er  dachte, es sei gut..'') since its main 'task' is to report someone else's words or views.  To know ('wissen') does actually not seem to belong to the category.


Crystal clear! Thanks again.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I see it a little bit differently.


Al.ba said:


> Marie sagte, sie *habe *nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *führen*



_Marie sagte_ is the main clause here that introduces the reported speech, everything else after it is part of the reported speech and should be strictly speaking in _Konjunktiv_ mood, at least in standard language.

As to why _fahren würde_ is preferred over _führen_, the link posted in #2 explains it:


			
				LEO said:
			
		

> Eine Ausnahme bilden ungebräuchliche, als geziert empfundene Formen des Konjunktivs II. Hierzu gehören vor allem unregelmäßige Formen mit Umlaut wie zum Beispiel:
> 
> [...], führe (fahren), [...]
> 
> In diesen Fällen wählt man auch in der Standardsprache meist die würde-Formen



And as to why indicative mood is possible instead of the second _Konjunktiv_/_würde-Form_, this Sprachlabor column may explain it. It basically says that the first _Konjunktiv_ is enough to make it clear that everything else is also reported speech. I personally would use _Konjunktiv_ everywhere, though.


----------



## swindaff

Hi, Piotr_WRF.


Piotr_WRF said:


> _Marie sagte_ is the main clause here that introduces the reported speech, everything else after it is part of the reported speech and should be strictly speaking in _Konjunktiv_ mood, at least in standard language.


I would have said the same, to be honest, but I wasn't so sure about it.
The LEO website was actually very useful and also the column you linked was interesting and clarifying. I guess it may also be linked to some stylistic features, but I'm going to stick to grammar books and suggestions from this forum at the moment. Thank you so much!


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr_WRF said:


> _Marie sagte_ is the main clause here that introduces the reported speech, everything else after it is part of the reported speech and should be strictly speaking in _Konjunktiv_ mood, at least in standard language.
> ...... this Sprachlabor column  [....]  basically says that the first _Konjunktiv_ is enough to make it clear that everything else is also reported speech.



Mit diesen Aussagen bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Mit diesen Aussagen bin ich einverstanden


Widersprechen die beiden Aussagen nicht einander?  ''Everything else'' nach dem Hauptsatz bedeutet doch, dass alle Nebensätze im Konjunktiv stehen sollen. ''The first _Konjunktiv _is enough'' bedeutet hingegen, nur der erste Nebensatz müsse im Konjunktiv stehen.
Darf man in Standard-Deutsch frei wählen?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Widersprechen die beiden Aussagen nicht einander?


Meiner Meinung nach nicht:
Bei der ersten Aussage geht es um Schriftdeutsch.


Piotr_WRF said:


> 1)_ Marie sagte_ is the main clause here that introduces the reported speech, everything else after it is part of the reported speech and should be *strictly speaking* in _Konjunktiv_ mood, at least in standard language.


und dabei ↓ (so habe ich's wenigstens verstanden) um Alltagssprache.


> 2) the first _Konjunktiv_ is enough to make it clear that everything else is also reported speech.



P.S. Das hätte ich gleich dazuschreiben sollen, sorry.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Wie es in der oben genannten Sprachlabor-Kolumne heißt (ohne daß ich das selbst überprüft hätte):
_Die alte Duden-Grammatik konstatiert erstens, dass bei der indirekten Rede der Indikativ eines Hauptsatzes in den Konjunktiv übergehe, zweitens, dass dies ebenso für den Indikativ beliebiger Gliedsätze gelte, und drittens, dass die Konjunktivform leider oft nicht durchgehalten werde._

In der Umgangssprache spielt der Konjunktiv keine große Rolle, und das scheint auch auf die Schriftsprache durch, besonders wenn die indirekte Rede aus mehreren Nebensätzen besteht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Al.ba said:


> Marie: "Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass sie heute nach London fahren"
> […]
> However, here are the keys:
> 
> 
> Marie sagte, sie *hätte* nicht *gewusst*, dass sie heute nach London *fahren*.


Der Satz scheint mir ein wenig unglücklich gewählt zu sein. Liegt die Fahrt zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Aussage „Marie sagte …“ gemacht wird, noch in der Zukunft oder in der Vergangenheit? Vielleicht sogar in der Gegenwart? Sind sie noch unterwegs? Und welche Auswirkung hätte das darauf, welches Tempus man im dass-Satz wählt? Falls die Fahrt schon vorbei ist, kann man das „heute“ in der indirekten Rede nicht übernehmen:
Marie sagte, sie habe nicht gewusst, dass sie an diesem Tag nach London fahren würden.


----------

